# Savage B Mag. 17 WSM



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I am very interested in the Savage B Mag in 17 WSM (Winchester Super Magnum) caliber. However I am finding that the new cartridge (introduced in March of last year) is nearly impossible to find in stock any place. Does anyone have experience with this gun and caliber or know of an ammo source. I have checked just about every source that I know of and no one has it in stock or in most cases even carry it. The cartridge and gun are new and were introduced last year by Savage and Winchester for production in early 2013. It is a rimfire cartridge based on a 27 caliber nail gun charge that is necked down to .17 cal. It pushes the little 20 grain bullet at 3000 FPS. with a 3 inch drop at 200 yard. The B Mag is a great gun , which is available but can't find the ammo. 

FAB


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Not even anything on gunbot.net. Must be difficult to find!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

When that sporter barreled BMAG was introduced it got AWFUL reviews from the varmint guys. I don't know if the problem has been fixed since then or the stainless version is any better. I know guys were sending rifles back to savage 3 or 4 times and still unhappy with performance so that'd be worth looking into. you can google it and check all the varmint forums. I believe it was something to do with the half assed job they did free floating the barrel. Just a heads up


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

The stock on the rifle is very light weight synthetic and flexes around the action allowing movement of the point of impact. If the action is bedded in a wood stock I surmise it would be very accurate depending on the quality of the stock.


----------

